# yo mama



## duckdowner007 (Mar 8, 2006)

yo mama so fat she ran after a bus thinking it was a twinkie

yo mama so poor she uses a cigarette as a heater

yo mama so fat she jumped in the ocean and all the whales sang we are family

yo mama so fat she sat on a quarter and two dimes and a nickel popped out

if you have any more yo mama jokes please add them oke: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:       8) 8) 8) :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Yo mama's so dumb she took the Pepsi Challenge, and choose Jiff

Yo mama's so fat she jumped up in the air and got stuck


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Yo mamma so fat the back of her neck looks like a pack of hot dogs


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

Yo Momma is so ugly, she has to sneak up on a glass of water to get a drink.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

yo mama's so fat she's got to iron her pants in the driveway

yo mama's so ugly she looked out the window and got arrested for mooning

yo mama's so fat when you get on top of her your ears pop

yo mama.s so fat you have to roll over twice to get off her

Yo mama's so ugly they push her face into dough to make gorilla cookies

:beer:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Your mama's so hairy she looks like she's got Don King in a headlock.

Your mama's so fat, when she hangs out at the street corner the cops stop and tell her to break it up.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

> Your mama's so fat, when she hangs out at the street corner the cops stop and tell her to break it up.


Ok, that is the funniest one I've seen.

Yo mama's teeth so yellow she could butter a loaf of bread.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

yo mamma's teeth are so yellow when she smiles traffic slows down


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

Yo mama so nasty she made speed stick slow down.

Yo mama so nasty she brings crabs to the beach.

Yo mama so nasty she made right guard turn left.

Yo mama so nasty the fishery be paying her to leave

Yo mama so nasty she has to creep up on bathwater.

Yo mama so nasty that pours salt water down her pants to keep her crabs fresh.

Yo mama so nasty I called her to say hello, and she ended up giving me an ear infection.


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

Yo mama so stupid she called Dan Quayle for a spell check.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

Yo mama's got crabs so big red lobster is after her!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

This is probably the worst topic i have ever seen posted :eyeroll:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

yo mama is so poor she couldn't buy a condom so she used a plastic bag


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Yo Mama so fat I bought her a NIKE suit, she stretched it out so far when she put it on it said NICKELODEON 

Yo Mama's so fat, they had to baptize her at Sea World.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

old-e but a good-e

yo mama so fat when she backs up she goes BEEP BEEP BEEP.

you mama so poor I saw kicking a can down the steet I asked her what she was doing. she said moveing.

you mama so fat when she broke her leg gravy poured out.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Yo momma so fat she got more crack than BOBBY AND WHITNEY!

YO momma so dumb she tripped over a cordless telephone!

Yo momma armpits smell so bad, she put on Secret and it told! 

YO momma eyes are so crossed, your dad left her for seeing someone on the side!

YO momma so fat when she takes a shower her toes dont get wet!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Yo Mamma so fat she sat on a curb and made a driveway.

Yo Mamma so nasty she's had more rappers in her than an iPod.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

YO momma so old, I told her to act her age and the biatch dropped dead  !


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Your momas like a brick, flat on both sides and gets laid by mexicans.

Your moms like a freezer everyone sticks there meat in her.

Yo mama's so fat she goes to a restaurant, looks at the menu and says "okay!"

Your Mama's so fat she throws up gravy

Your Mamma's so stupid she got locked in publix and starved to death. '

Yo Mama's so dumb she got locked in the bathroom and pisssed herself.


----------

